# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard PC mensuel ?

## Rhodos

Bonjour,

d'après ce que vous avez indiqué le canard PC ipad est mensuel et ne reprend que la partie "PC" et non console
ma question est la suivante pourquoi ne faites vous pas la même chose pour l'édition papier , perso je suis abonnée a canard depuis longtemps avant j'achetais les numéros en kiosque et encore avant je lisais Joystick quand les rédacteurs y travaillaient ,donc j'adore ce canard , et je suis les journaleux depuis longtemps ... mais je dois dire que je ne suis pas du tout console et donc il y a toute une partie des numéros que je ne regarde presque pas , sauf les petits jeux smartphone 
c'est un peu frustrant la partie PC est trop petite je reste sur ma faim , et la partie console trop grosse a mon gout bien sure
j'aurai préféré dans ce cas acheter un numéro mensuel juste PC et rien ne vous empêcherait de faire un numéro alterné que console (un peu sur le modèle PC hardware /PC update (cest la meme equipe mais tous les mois il y a un mag puis l'autre le mois suivant)
vous pourriez faire ça sur une quinzaine ....
bon et je compte pas prendre de console perso je trouve les jeux trop cher même en version budget
par rapport au PC  , en plus je monte ma machine qui fonctionne aux petits oignons et qui est un montre de puissance par rapport au console actuelle

bon voila

----------


## starduck

Je n'ai pas non plus de console mais la partie console étant en bonus (pas de pages en moins sur la partie PC) et gratuite, je ne vois pas où est le problème.
Ou alors ai-je mal compris ton post.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, ça nierait le concept de CanardPC.
Et ça coûterait une blinde en rapportant que dalle...

----------


## Zohan

Comme l'a dit Starduck, c'est du bonus. Alors c'est forcément bon.




> en plus je monte ma machine qui fonctionne aux petits oignons


 Perso, je préfère le 220V, ça sent moins.

----------


## Rhodos

ben ça me donne l'impression que la partie Pc a réduite , mais je n'ai pas compté précisément , en ce qui me concerne je trouve ça en plus frustrant vu que je n'ai pas de console ... mais c'est mon choix
et même les jeux ne sont pas toujours comparables au niveau du gameplay entre les jeux "console" et jeux PC et les premiers à le dire ce sont les journalistes de canard PC qui sont bien déçus
quand ils vont a un show room (présentation)sur un futur jjeu et qu'il se retrouve face à des consoles! combien de fois j'ai pu le lire dans les pages de canards !!!
mais bon ... pour dire un truc positif quand même j'adore le ton de Canard et ça devient vraiment rare de trouver des journalistes indépendants

---------- Post added at 16h06 ---------- Previous post was at 16h03 ----------




> Ben, ça nierait le concept de CanardPC.
> Et ça coûterait une blinde en rapportant que dalle...


Je comprends c'est pas votre modèle économique ... ok

---------- Post added at 16h07 ---------- Previous post was at 16h06 ----------




> Comme l'a dit Starduck, c'est du bonus. Alors c'est forcément bon.
> 
>  Perso, je préfère le 220V, ça sent moins.


Me tooo

----------


## O.Boulon

> ben ça me donne l'impression que la partie Pc a réduite


Ben, c'est simple...
CanardPC avant ça faisait 64 pour 4€30.
Maintenant, CanardPC + plus Console Mag', ça fait 80 pages pour 4€30.
Donc, au de là de l'impression... Les mathématiques expliquent très clairement que la partie PC n'a pas été réduite.

----------


## Rhodos

ok désolé , merci pour ta réponse , bon je vais continuer à le lire , c'est pas le problème ;-)

----------


## Wobak

> Ben, c'est simple...
> CanardPC avant ça faisait 64 pour 4€30.
> Maintenant, CanardPC + plus Console Mag', ça fait 80 pages pour 4€30.
> Donc, au de là de l'impression... Les mathématiques expliquent très clairement que la partie PC n'a pas été réduite.


Sauf si Console Mag' fait plus de 16 pages  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Remarque, d' un autre côté une version mensuelle numérique de canard console serait peut être intéressante au niveau rentabilité ? 
(Puisque ce serait une reprise du contenu papier gratuit, rassemblé et vendu pas cher, ce qui serait peut être intéressant pour les gens qui, à l' inverse de Rhodos, s' intéressent plus à la partie console que PC)

----------


## Nacodaco

> Sauf si Console Mag' fait plus de 16 pages


Et sauf si lors des numéro bonus on compte les 16 pages de beurksole Mag' dans le total  ::ninja::  

Après moi il me gêne pas cet encart, par contre faut faire gaffe, parce qu'on commence par leur accorder l'exclusivité sur des jeux multi-plateformes, et à la fin il ne vous reste plus que des simulateurs allemands !

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est un faux procès de traiter Canard PC d'anti iPad.


Et pourtant ils devrait c'est très sain.

----------


## von morgan

Salut à tous, contrairement à toi Rhodos, j'ai acceuilli avec joie le supplément console de canard pc, déjà ça fait du rédactionnel en plus (c'est toujours bon a prendre quand on aime la prose bien tournée) et ça complète tres bien la partie pc du mag pour les gens qui comme moi, sont multi platformes (Pc et 360 seulement, la ps3 c'est pour les tarlouzes  :;): ).

----------

